# Liszt pianists



## andreas chenier (Oct 5, 2017)

Your favourite liszt panists?  liszt is to me one of my the greatest (and most difficult) composers for piano, so i was wondering whos you favourite interperators of this


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

andreas chenier said:


> Your favourite liszt panists?  liszt is to me one of my the greatest (and most difficult) composers for piano, so i was wondering whos you favourite interperators of this


Liszt pianists


----------

